
Tax Impact of Leaving CA in WFH Era - rkroeger13
https://www.upstartwealth.com/blog/will-you-owe-ca-tax-after-you-leave
======
rkroeger13
Tax on your equity comp can be complex from a state perspective. Make sure you
understand the implications of leaving CA and how many more years you may owe
CA tax!

Note the residency complexity at the end, I highly recommend reading CA's 2019
residency guidelines to determine if your plans means CA will claim your out
of state income as taxable to CA.

[https://www.upstartwealth.com/blog/will-you-owe-ca-tax-
after...](https://www.upstartwealth.com/blog/will-you-owe-ca-tax-after-you-
leave)

